#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Wieviel soll ich meiner Psychotherapeutin erzählen? >

## limi

Hallo!
Bin neu hier und ich habe ein Frage, bzw wollte ich euch um eure Meinung bitten.
Es geht darum, dass ich demnächst meinen ersten Termin bei einer Psychotherapeutin habe. Eigentlich gehe ich nur dorthin, weil ich offensichtlich ein Problem damit habe, mit meinen Leistungen und mit mir zufrieden zu sein... mache mir selber so viel Druck, dass es mir oft richtig schlecht geht und da ich so nicht den Rest meines Lebens verbringen will, habe ich beschlossen, zu dieser Psychotherapeutin zu gehen.
Habe allerdings noch weitere Anliegen, nur weiß ich nicht, inwiefern ich meiner Therapeutin davon erzählen sollte? 
Vor einigen Jahren hatte ich schon Probleme mit dem Ritzen, habe das ein paar Monate lang gemacht, allerdings nur "leichtes" Ritzen... in den letzten paar Wochen hat das allerdings wieder angefangen. Zwar nur selten, aber es ist da und wenn ich gerade wieder einen Selbsthass entwickelt habe, schlage ich mich auch oft ins Gesicht oder kratze mir irgendwelche Körperteile auf. Außerdem ist mein Essverhalten in den letzten Monaten richtig schlecht, momentan ist es wirklich nicht mehr gesund. Ich treibe Sport, relativ viel, aber auf jeden Fall so gut wie täglich, esse maximal 600kcal, meistens aber nur die Hälfte, wenn ich mal mehr esse, hungere ich am darauf folgenden Tag und wenn ich praktisch zum Essen "gezwungen" werde, macht sich in mir eine Verzweiflung breit, die ich fast nicht aushalte, außerdem ein schlechtes Gewissen. Hilflosigkeit. Das alles, wenn ich nicht (nur) das esse, was ich geplant habe, was zum einen der Fall ist, wenn ich mal (indirekt) gezwungen werde zu essen oder bei einer FA, was allerdings eher selten vorkommt. Es gibt einfach nichts schlimmeres, als die Kontrolle zu verlieren. Ich glaube, ich könnte schon gar nicht mehr einfach so normal essen. Hab auch noch ein ziemliches Problem mit Nähe zu Männern. Mich überkommt dann der Ekel, ich fühle mich extrem bedrängt, habe Angst. Ich kann es einfach nichtmal ansatzweise zulassen. Ich kann es nichtmal ertragen, wenn ein Mann mir nur irgendwie sein Interesse klarmachen will, schon dann bin ich weg. Dafür gibt es vielleicht einen Grund, sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.
Meine eigentliche Frage ist nun: Sollte ich meiner Psychotherapeutin (sofern sie mir sympathisch ist) von diesen Dingen erzählen? Vielleicht in schriftlicher Form? Ich wäre nämlich momentan nicht dazu bereit, mein Essverhalten aufzugeben, aber natürlich wäre ich bereit, über die Hintergründe für all das zu sprechen. Ich denke mir halt, dass das alles miteinandern zusammenhängt, auch mit dieser Strenge gegenüber mir selbst und meinen Leistungen, meinem Perfektionismus. Vielleicht wäre es für die Therapeutin wichtig, das alles zu wissen? Oder soll ich einfach meinen Mund halten und nichts sagen?
Unterliegt meine Therapeutin der Schweigepflicht? Ich bin jetzt volljährig... hat sie das Recht, etwas gegen meinen Willen zu unternehmen, solange ich nicht (gewichtsmäßig o.ä.) im lebensbedrohlichen Bereich bin? Darf sie mit meinen Eltern über soetwas sprechen? Kann ich selbst die Inhalte der Therapie bestimmten, dh könnte ich zb entscheiden, dass ich das Thema SVV nicht thematisieren möchte o.ä.?
Ich weiß auch nicht, inwiefern ich psychisch krank bin, ich kann das nur noch schwer einschätzen. Irgendwann erkennt man das glaube ich selbst nicht mehr.
Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir einer von euch einen Rat geben könnte.
Liebe Grüße
limi

----------


## dreamchaser

Damit dir deine Therapeutin richtig helfen kann, ist es natürlich wichtig für sie, das alles zu wissen. Und sie steht selbstverständlich unter Schweigepflicht!!
Du gehst den Schritt dir Hilfe zu holen, und jetzt scheinst du etwas zurückzurudern und willst nicht alles erzählen. Klar erfordert das eine Menge Mut - aber der schriftliche Weg wäre doch eine Möglichkeit das deiner Therapeutin mitzuteilen. Es ist deine Chance und es geht nur um dich und deine Gesundheit!!! Schau dir mal an, wie du mit der Therapeutin zurecht kommst, und dann kannst du ja nach und nach erzählen, was du möchtest. Sieh es als Chance, nicht als Zwang.

----------


## spokes

Offenheit ist einer der Grundbausteine der Psychotherapie. Und klar musst du nicht rein kommen und sagen: ich heiß limi und ich habe das und das und das und das Problem. und ach ja, das macht mir auch Probleme. Du fängst einfach mit dem selbstgestellten Leistungsdruck an und dann sollte sich vieles auch so mit der Zeit ergeben.  
Mache im Moment auch eine Psychotherapie und auch nach 1,5 Jahren kann ich einfach nicht alles aussprechen. Wir haben von Anfang an es so gemacht, das ich ein Tagebuch schreibe und es ihr vor jeder Stunde schicke. So weiß sie, wo ich die Woche "hing", wo das Gespräch am besten mal hin sollte, bzw. wo sie dann einfach mal so eindeutig zweideutig was erklärt, wo nur so im allgemeinen und generell und so drüber geredet wird. 
Gruß 
spokes

----------


## limi

Hallo!
Lieben Dank erstmal für eure Antworten, hab mich echt gefreut, dass jemand auf meine Frage reagiert hat!  :Smiley: 
Sie denkt halt, ich komme nur wegen diesem Leistungsdruck etc. Dann vermutet man bei einer 18jährigen Schülerin dahinter nicht noch unbedingt eine ES, leichtes SVV und Angst vor Nähe... der Psychologe, der mich an sie vermittelt hat, hat ihr das wohl auch so gesagt, dass ich nur ein kleines Problem mit meinem Leistungsdruck habe und es mit einem Gespräch alle 14 Tage getan sei... nur ich sehe dadrin jetzt irgendwie auch eine Chance. Will mit meinen Eltern einfach nicht darüber reden und wann komme ich schonmal wieder so leicht und ehrlich an eine Therapie? Ich dachte halt, sie sollte es wissen, um meine Situation und meinen Charakter besser einschätzen zu können.. ich will meine ES im Moment nicht einmal bekämpfen, dafür ist mein Leidensdruck nicht groß genug, aber ich würde gerne über die Gründe sprechen. Meint ihr, darum kann ich sie bitten oder ist das total abwegig? Weiß halt nicht, inwiefern das machbar ist. Ich denke mal, ich werde mir ansehen, ob ich gut mit ihr klarkomme, dann mal 2 oder 3 Termine wahrnehmen und dann kann ich ihr das ja je nach dem schriftlich mitteilen oder ich erzähle ihr davon... obwohl mir schriftlich lieber wäre. Wahrscheinlich habt ihr Recht, ich krieg mein Leistungsdruck-Problem nicht weg, wenn wir nicht über alles reden. Hab nur so die Vermutung, dass das Thema ES oder SVV eher in den Mittelpunkt rücken als der Rest, weil ne ES eben schon etwas gravierender ist als die Tatsache, dass mir meine Leistungen nicht ausreichen... 
Würde mich über weitere Meinungen freuen  :Smiley: 
Ich kann dann ja auch mal schreiben, wie mein Termin war, wenn ihr wollt. Gehe schon bald dahin! 
Vielen Dank nochmal!  :Smiley:

----------


## spokes

na, dass der Druck mit allem zusammen hängt, sollte dir doch wohl klar sein. Wenn es eine gute Thera ist, wird sie schon sehen, dass du ein Essstörung hast und svv machst. Und die Thera sollte hinter deinem Tempo her sein, meine damit, dass du das Tempo/Richtung vorgibst. 
Mach mal ein Beispiel. Im meinem Tagebuch habe ich über a, b und c geredet. Thera findet, dass d viel wichtiger ist. Ich kann/will aber über d nicht reden, also wird noch nicht über d geredet, sondern über abc. und zwar in meinem Tempo. Wenn Thera zB sich denkt: zeitverteilung wäre 25%, 25% und 50% wäre gut und ich aber 80%, 10%, 10% die Zeitverteilung mache, muss das für sie auch ok sein.  
GANZ WICHTIG: Du gibt gibst Richtung und Tempo vor!

----------


## limi

Hallo!
Hatte jetzt meinen Termin bei der Psychotherapeutin und ich werde auch dort bleiben, sie ist mir wirklich sympathisch. Hab mich auch schon nach dieser einen Stunde irgendwie gut gefühlt. Den nächsten Termin habe ich allerdings erst in mehr als einem Monat. Den Brief wollte ich ihr vorher schicken, sie weiß auch Bescheid und hat zugestimmt.
Habe jetzt allerdings im Internet darüber gelesen, dass viele Therapeutin Anfragen von Essgestörten abweisen, weil das scheinbar ein "heikles Thema" ist, das nicht jeder zu behandeln bereit ist. Wisst ihr darüber was?
Ich habe in den Brief geschrieben, dass ich es ihr überlasse zu entscheiden, inwiefern wir das alles thematisieren wollen. Trotzdem habe ich natürlich ein schlechtes Gewissen, denn das Problem, dass ich zu Anfang angegeben habe, ist natürlich bei weitem nicht so "gravierend" wie der ganze Rest... ich mache mir da jetzt irgendwie Sorgen!
Lieben Dank nochmal an euch!  :Smiley:

----------


## spokes

sehr schön. 
lass die Beziehung zur Therapeutin ein wenig wachsen und vielleicht könnt ihr das später alles erarbeiten.

----------


## limi

Meinst du ich sollte ihr den Brief trotzdem schon zukommen lassen? Sie muss es ja nicht gleich thematisieren, aber dann wüsste sie wenigsten Bescheid über meinen "Zustand". Und es macht mir halt Sorgen, ob sie mich dann überhaupt noch behandeln will.  :Sad:

----------


## spokes

keine Bange. 
Mach das ruhig. Sie wird höchstens nachfragen, ob man das schon thematisieren soll oder erst später.

----------


## sei

Hi Limi, 
ich stand mal vor dem gleichen Problem.
Ich habe dann die Therapie begonnen und ein Jahr lang gar nichts vom eigentlichen Problem erzählt, obwohl ich es mir vor jeder Sitzung fest vorgenommen habe. Irgendwann sollte ich täglich in Stichpunkten meinen Tagesablauf aufschreiben und bin dazu übergegangen das in Textform zu machen. Umso länger ich den Thera kannte desto mehr Andeutungen habe ich rein geschrieben, mit der Zeit hat es sich geläppert. Irgendwann habe ich mich getraut konkreter zu werden, den Zettel habe ich dann nicht mehr durchgelesen, da es noch etwas hin war bis zum nächsten Termin habe ich auch etwas Abstand zu dem Geschriebenen bekommen, fand es gar nicht mehr soooo peinlich und schlimm. Dadurch das ich es vor dem Termin nicht mehr gelesen habe sind mir auch kaum Zweifel gekommen. Ich habe den Zettel dann auch abgegeben, klar war es mir in dem Moment sehr unangenehm aber Psychologen reagieren da meist sehr gut und ich war dann auch froh es gemacht zu haben. Ich habe zwar nicht alles aufgeschrieben aber es ging/geht dann Stück für Stück etwas weiter in die Materie. Zwei Jahre habe ich gebraucht um mich intensiver mit dem Thera darüber zu unterhalten. Doof war das meine Therapie dann fast abgelaufen war, ich habe Glück und er gibt mir immer noch einmal im Monat einen Termin den er abrechnen kann aber bei weitem nicht soviel dafür bekommt als wenn ich in einer genehmigten Therapie wäre. Das macht nicht jeder Psychologe, also wäre es gut etwas mehr zu erzählen sobald man dazu in der Lage ist. Aber etwas gewachsen sein sollte das  Vertrauen schon, es ist normal das man mit solchen Problemen nicht gleich in den ersten Stunden rausrückt. Mach dich deshalb nicht verrückt, ich denke je besser du die Frau kennst desto mehr wächst dein Bedürfnis ihr mehr zu erzählen, es ist ja jetzt schon so das du es gerne möchtest. 
Übrigens, mein Therapeut ist ein reiner Verhaltenstherapeut, eigentlich bräuchte ich eine Traumatherapie aber er hat trotzdem weiter gemacht. Wahrscheinlich weil wir ein gutes Vertrauensverhältnis haben und er weiß das ich bei einem Wechsel wieder nicht zu Potte kommen würde (solche Probleme haben ja auch einiges mit Verhalten zu tun und Psychologen sind zumeist auch Fachübergreifend recht fit) und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Das wird schon.

----------


## spokes

oh ja, das Aufschreiben... was ich schon alles geschrieben habe, nicht gesagt bekommen habe und meine Thera das Wissen darum mit nutzt und wir dadurch weiter gekommen sind. Naja, meine Thera kann immer an der Länge der Mail sehen, wie es mir die Woche ging *rotwerd*. Nun ja, ich sehe es mal so, das es dadurch übe, meine Gefühle zu äußern.

----------


## limi

Hm ich glaub ich hab echt keine Probleme damit, ihr das jetzt schon alles zu erzählen, nach dem ersten Termin. Ich denke halt, wenn sie es eh schon wissen soll, dann doch am besten so früh wie möglich. Sie hat mich ja schon in der ersten Stunde gefragt, ob da außer meinem Druckproblem noch weitere Dinge sind, die mich belasten. Hab meinen Mund gehalten, weil ich es nicht alles erzählen wollte, dafür reicht auch eine Stunde nicht und der Brief ist auch superlang geworden. Ich glaube, mich würde das nur wahnsinnig machen, würde ich in einer Stunde mit dem Thema anfangen und dann nicht alles sagen können, was ich dazu zu sagen habe bis zur nächsten Stunde. Das mit dem Brief finde ich super, auch dass sie eben zugestimmt hat. Es ist ja auch ein Unterschied, ob sie da wissentlich oder unwissentlich eine Essgestörte mit SVV-Neigung therapiert, vielleicht würde sie dann ganz andere Dinge ansprechen oder intensiver behandeln oder so. Ich bin bereit, über alles zu sprechen, aber ich will eben zusätzlich zu dem Brief gerne ergänzen und nicht alles von vorne erzählen. Kann so eine Psychotherapeutin auch eine "Diagnose" stellen bzgl Essstörung? Würde mich mal interessieren. Ich kann mich nämlcih selbst so schwer einschätzen, sowas fehlt mir irgendwie, um mich selber wahrnehmen zu können wie ich bin... klare Worte. Die kann ich mir nämlich selbst nicht geben. 
Ich denke, ich werde ihr den Brief dann schicken vor der nächsten Sitzung. Dann ist der auch schon ein paar Wochen vorher da und ich muss nicht mehr daran denken, bevor ich wieder zu ihr gehe.  :Smiley: 
Ihr habt mir so sehr geholfen mit euren Erfahrungen! Danke!!  :Smiley:

----------


## spokes

sie sollte es schon eine Essstörung diagnostizieren und mit svv umgehen können.

----------


## limi

Ja, glaub das SVV ist gar nicht so mein Problem... ich sag mal ganz naiv: Bei mir ist das nicht so schlimm wie bei manch anderem SVVler, weshalb ich das auch selber nie als SVV bezeichne, sondern nur als "Neigung zu SVV"... klingt total bescheuert und wahrscheinlich will ich's auch einfach nicht wahrhaben... ich schneide mich eben nicht tief, ich "ritze" wirklich nur im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die oberen Hautschichten. Und v.a. kommt dieses Verhalten ja auch von der ES. Wenn ich mir etwas nicht verzeihen kann und mich deshalb selbst verletze, ist das immer wegen ungeplantem Essen, weshalb ich auch das Thema ES wichtiger finde. Hatte halt nur Angst, nachdem ich so viel im Internet gelesen habe, dass sie mich jetzt nicht mehr therapieren will wegen der Geschichte mit dem Essverhalten, aber das wird sie mir dann bestimmt sagen. Mit "diagnostizieren" meinte ich, ob sie z.B. Magersucht, Binge Eating, Bulimie,... diagnostizieren kann. Ich persönlich würde es mir nämlich nie eingestehen, glaube aber irgendwie in die Magersucht gerutscht zu sein, auch wenn ich noch knapp überm UG liege. Ich wüsste es halt gerne mal von einer neutralen Person, deren Meinung. Das meinte ich mit "diagnostizieren". Oh mann, am liebsten hätte ich meinen nächsten Termin schon nächste Woche... hoffentlich mache ich das alles richtig!

----------


## spokes

du machst bestimmt alles richtig!  
ich weiß nicht, ob das alle Theras mit dem Diagnostizieren von ES können, meine hat sich halt auf darauf ua spezialisiert, deswegen lehne ich mich mal so weit aus dem Fenster, dass die das alle Diagnostizieren können. Ob sie das adäquat behandeln können, steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier.   
Auch ganz oberflächliches Ritzen ist Selbstverletzung, in den Bereich fallen auch noch ganz viele andere Sachen. Und so wie du das beschreibst, nutzt du die svv als Selbstbestrafung. Es ist halt ein Begleitsymptom, was im Rahmen einer Therapie "mitbehandelt" wird. Du erlernst sehr wirksame Methoden, wie du das verhindern kannst. Es lohnt sich, denn auch oberflächliches Ritzen hinterlässt Narben in der Haut. und wer will das schon? vielleicht ist es jetzt egal, aber egal auch sein Leben lang?

----------


## Ichbines

Hallo, 
ich erzähle mal meine Erfahrungen.
Ich bin ein sehr verschlossener Mensch und keiner meiner Therapeuten, ambulant oder stationär, keiner meiner Betreuerinnen, niemand weiß mein ganzes Leben. Sie wissen die groben Sachen, aber ins Detail bin ich bei niemanden gegangen und tue es auch (erstmal) nicht. Und solange niemand fragt, was genau mit mir los ist, sage ich dazu auch nichts. Klar, eine schwere Basis für eine Therapie, bisher klappte aber alles so ganz gut. Ich habe immer etwas erzählt. Und ich alleine entscheide, was ich sagen/bearbeiten möchte und was nicht. Für mich ist ganz wichtig, dass ich zu nichts gedrängt werde und auch mein "Nein" gehört und akzeptiert wird. Ansonsten - das ist meine Reaktion daraus - gehe ich einfach nicht mehr hin. Und das ziehe ich knall hart durch. 
Ich arbeite sehr viel mit Briefen. Meine Therapeutin bekommt regelmäßig einen, meine jetztige Betreuerin auch. Und auch hier gilt, ich entscheide was ich daraus besprechen möchte und was nicht. Oft reicht es mir nämlich, die Sachen einfach aufzuschreiben und loszuwerden. 
Hast Du Deiner Thera geschrieben/gesagt, dass Du eher Deine ES behandeln möchtest, als das Sv als ein einzelnes Symptom? Es wäre wichtig, dass auch sie es weiß. 
Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir viel Erfolg bei Deiner Therapie. Sich einzugestehen, dass es nötig ist und den ersten Termin gemacht zu haben, ist bereits der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung! 
Liebe Grüße
Ichbines

----------


## limi

Ich habe ihr geschrieben, dass die ES mich sehr viel mehr beschäftigt als die Neigung zu SVV und ich hab ihr außerdem geschrieben, dass ich momentan nicht dazu bereit wäre, mein Essverhalten zu ändern, aber dass ich gerne die Gründe dafür kennenlernen will. Kann das im Moment nicht aufgeben. Ich weiß, das klingt blöd und ich sollte es besser wissen, aber bei solchen Dingen setzt halt oft der Verstand aus würde ich sagen. Glaube aber, dass ich schon ein gutes Stück weiter wäre, würde ich die Gründe kennen und darüber reden können. Deshalb habe ich das auch so geschrieben. Und dass ich generell dazu bereit bin, über alles zu sprechen, was ich in dem Brief angesprochen habe. Sie kann gerne das SVV thematisieren genauso wie die ES, da bin ich offen. Nur will ich eben zunächst nur über die Gründe sprechen, irgendwie herausfinden, warum ich das alles tue, bevor ich etwas gegen das Verhalten an sich tue. Ich hoffe, das kann sie so annehmen. Genau das ist nämlich meine Befürchtung, dass sie das so evtl nicht akzeptieren könnte, denn natürlich wäre es besser, ich würde auch mein Essverhalten ändern und Gegenmaßnahmen gegen mein SVV-Verhalten ergreifen. Vielleicht öffnet sie mir in der Hinsicht auch noch die Augen, aber ich glaube einfach ein gewisser Leidensdruck muss vorhanden sein, um den Schritt zu wagen.

----------


## sei

Das mit der Tendenz zum SVV kenne ich auch, habe das aber sehr selten bzw. kann es mir meist verkneifen. Hab´s meinem Thera auch mal per Mail geschrieben aber gleich dazu gesagt das ich nicht drüber sprechen möchte. Ich denke das jeder Mensch seine Schmerzgrenze hat und wenn man den Druck einfach nicht mehr los wird kommt es dazu, beim einen kommt es seltener vor beim anderen passiert es sehr häufig je nachdem wie viel man ertragen kann. 
Ich gehe auch mal davon aus das Therapeuten im allgemeinen auch fachfremde Störungen erkennen, die Grundausbildung umfasst da ja schon eine ganze Menge und die meisten bilden sich beständig weiter. Es ist ja auch wichtig das ein Psychologe die Problematik erkennt und dann dementsprechend handeln kann, stell dir mal vor du bräuchtest für jede Diagnose einen extra Therapeuten. Ich habe eine PTBS und bipolare Störung, dazu kommen noch ein paar andere Macken wie Zwangshandlungen. Es wäre heftig wenn mein Psychologe da nicht etwas Fachübergreifend arbeiten würde und nicht erkennen könnte was dies und jenes zu bedeuten hat. Genaugenommen ist ja auch jede Störung in enger Symbiose mit dem Verhalten, also kann da z.B. eine Verhaltenstherapie nicht so falsch sein, ich denke da hat jeder Thera eine gute Ausbildung um auch mit solchen Sachen die nicht so ganz in sein Fach passen, umgehen zu können.

----------


## Ichbines

Hallo, 
ich finde es gut, dass Du für Dich wichtige Dinge im Brief benannt hast. Und eine gute Therapeutin geht darauf ein und macht nichts! gegen den Willen des Klienten. (Es sei denn man ist eine gr. Gefahr für sich oder für andere, dann muss sie handeln). 
Ich kann es sehr gut nachvollziehen, dass man ein Verhalten nicht ändern möchte, es gibt ja auch Sicherheit, irgendwie. Ich z.B. habe/hatte ein großes Problem mit dem Sv, teilweise habe ich es sehr extrem betrieben. Auch ich dachte da, nein ich will es nicht ändern. Es hilft mir, also warum sollte ich es weglassen? Es kam auch der Gedanke des "Vermissens". Mittlerweile schneide ich mich recht selten, alle paar Wochen/Monate mal. Teilweise vermisse ich es sehr, gerade wenn der Druck wieder enorm hoch ist. Doch ich kämpfe dagegen an. Es hat aber lange gedauert bis ich soweit war. Ich musste halt für mich klären, was genau die Problematik ist, also warum ich es mache. Klar, ich wusste es, doch einfach die einzelnen Situationen mal genauer anschauen. Und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es bei Dir ähnlich ist. Ich finde, ändern muss man es nicht sofort, aber wenn daran arbeitet zu schaune, warum man wie handelt kann man dann auch irgendwann - wenn die Bereitschaft da ist - das Verhalten ändern. 
Liebe Grüße
Ichbines

----------


## limi

Danke für eure Beiträge!
So wie du, Ichbines, sehe ich das auch. SVV hilft mir momentan sehr. Wenn der Druck in mir zu groß wird, dann hilft es mir, mich zu schneiden (mittlerweile bin ich doch zum Schneiden übergegangen, aber das verheilt wenigstens auch schneller). Der Druck lässt dann mit der Zeit nach, irgendwie brauche ich dann den körperliche Schmerz, damit der seelische Schmerz verschwindet. Meistens funktioniert das. Und für mich ist der seelische Schmerz bei weitem schlimmer als der körperliche. 
Was ich euch noch fragen wollte... werdet ihr von euren Therapeuten gesiezt oder geduzt? Meine Therapeutin hat mich gesiezt in der ersten Stunde, mir ist das allerdings ein bisschen unangenehm. Ich mag es einfach nicht, gesiezt zu werden und komme mir auch komisch vor, einer Person, die mich siezt, so viel von mir zu erzählen. Meint ihr es wäre okay, sie zu fragen, ob sie mich duzen kann? Oder ist das "Sie" irgendwie erforderlich wegen der Distanz?

----------


## sei

Hi Limi, 
ja das Sie ist wichtig um die Distanz zu wahren. Natürlich kannst du sie fragen, dein Alter wäre sicher auch ein Aspekt für die Therapeutin, bei sehr jungen Patienten wird sie vielleicht darauf eingehen, bei älteren wohl kaum. Wie du dich beim siezen fühlst und das dich das hemmt kannst du ihr in jedem Fall sagen, ist bestimmt auch gut so aber ich glaube nicht das sie sich selber duzen lassen wird.

----------


## limi

Ich bin ja erst vor kurzem volljährig geworden. Ich fühle mich eben auch noch nicht "alt genug" um gesiezt zu werden, generell fühle ich mich so einfach extrem unwohl! Ich möchte sie ja weiterhin siezen, sie ist ja auch älter als ich. Würde mich unwohl fühlen, wenn ich sie duzen müsste!  :Zwinker:  Ich meinte nur, dass sie mich eben duzt und ich sie natürlich weiterhin sietze. Ich werde sie dann mal fragen. War mir halt nur nicht sicher, ob dass denn nicht total abwegig wäre, sie danach zu fragen... es hätte ja auch sein können, dass das in einer Therapie absolut nicht üblich ist. Bin da immer sehr verunsichert bei solchen Dingen, so bin ich halt!  :Zwinker:

----------


## sei

Üblich ist es nicht aber ich denke bei deinem jugendlichen alter wird sie es verstehen und dich vielleicht auch duzen, kommt halt auf ihre Prinzipien an.;-)

----------


## Ichbines

Hallo, 
klar kannst Du sie fragen, ob sie Dich duzen kann. Meine hat mich anfangs immer geduzt, ich fand es einfach nur schrecklich. Ich habe Ihr dann geschrieben - ich war damals in der Klinik und hatte Post von ihr bekommen - dass ich gerne gesiezt werden möchte, da das Du nicht geht. Ich brauchte den Abstand.
Bei meiner Betreuerin habe ich aber von anfang an gefragt, ob sie mich duzen kann. Und da sie mich duzt, darf ich sie auch duzen. Ist aber ein anderes Verhältnis.
Wenn es Dir vielleicht weiterhilft und darauf lassen sich mehr Therapeuten ein. Wenn sie das duzen ablehnt, dann frage sie, ob sie Dich dann mit dem Vornamen ansprechen kann, aber trotzdem siezen. So habe ich es mal mit einer Therapeutin in der Klinik gemacht. Von Freunden weiß ich auch, dass es so auch einfacher wird. 
Auch ich kenne es, dass der körperliche Schmerz leichter zu ertragen ist als der seelische. Irgendwie hat man da mehr Macht drüber, kann es selber steuern. Das Gefühl habe ich. Leider vergisst man in solchen Momenten nur, dass kurz darauf der seelische Schmerz wieder eintritt, evtl. sogar schlimmer, da man nun mit der Niederlage, wieder geschnitten zu haben, umgehen muss. So geht es mit mittlerweile. Tja, und dennoch ist der Druck aktuell auch wieder so hoch, dass das mir auch fast wieder egal ist. Also, auch solche Momente gibt es, solange der Verstand aber noch da ist, geht es. 
Liebe Grüße 
Ichbines

----------


## limi

Hm ja, sie spricht mich mit meinem Vornamen an und siezt mich, also der Mittelweg. Das Sie stört mich halt einfach extrem, ich hasse es. Das fällt mir dann in jedem ihrer Sätze unangenehm auf und so eine Therapeutin spricht ihren Patienten nunmal in der Regel häufiger direkt an!! Deshalb wär's mir einfach lieber!  :Smiley:  
Ich sehe das Schneiden/Ritzen eigentlich nie als Niederlage. Zumindest momentan noch nicht. Ich sehe auch das Erbrechen nicht als Niederlage (kommt bei mir sehr selten vor), viele tun das. Das Einzige, was ich als Niederlage sehe, ist ungeplant zu essen. Das Ritzen dient mir nur, um den seelischen Schmerz zu lindern und meistens geht es mir danach wirklich besser. Augen zu und den Schmerz spüren, mir hilft das dann. Das SVV ist bei mir auch nicht das eigentliche Problem, sondern meine SV rührt einzig und allein von der Essstörung, weil es eben nur auftritt, wenn ich wieder mal eine Niederlage verbuchen muss (also essen!). Im Moment ist es halt einfach sehr heftig mit meiner Stimmung, mir gehts richtig schlecht, heute habe ich mich schon morgens direkt nach dem Aufstehen geschnitten, danach ging es besser. Hätte halt am liebsten demnächst schon einen Termin bei der Thera, nur geht es eben die nächsten paar Wochen noch nicht. So schlecht ging es mir seelisch wegen dem Essen aber noch nie, deshalb ist auch das SVV verstärkt da. Naja. Ist schön, deine Erfahrungen zu hören/lesen! Dankeschön!

----------


## Ichbines

Hallo, 
kann sein, dass es schlimmer geworden ist, da es bald mit der Thera weiter geht/los geht? Mir geht es in den Pausen irgendwie auch anders, schlechter?. Nur mal so ein Gedanke von mir. 
Du hast dann heute morgen aber nicht wegen dem Essen geschnitten, sondern wegen dem seelischen Schmerz? Habe ich es richtig verstanden? 
Liebe Grüße
Ichbines

----------


## limi

Hm ja, wegen dem seelischen Schmerz, nur kommt der bei mir durch die Sache mit dem Essen, es hängt immer miteinander zusammen. Wenn ich, meiner Meinung nach, zu viel gegessen habe, wächst der seelische Schmerz, er rührt daher (zumindest kenne ich noch keinen anderen Grund, nur macht es mir eben extremst zu schaffen, wenn ich mehr esse als geplant... schlechtes Gewissen, Angst, Verzweiflung, Hass, weil es für mich ein Zeichen von Schwäche ist,..). Ich hatte mich den Abend vorher nachts schon geschnitten, weil ich nicht damit klar kam, so viel gegessen zu haben (ich würde das Essattacke nennen) und danach war es besser, ich konnte einschlafen. Nur war der seelische Schmerz, also z.B. der Selbsthass und das schlechte Gewissen etc, morgens nach dem Aufwachen wieder so groß, dass ich mich wieder geschnitten habe. Es war noch größer als am Abend direkt nach dem Essen. Also Essen zieht bei mir den seelischen Schmerz nach sich, der ist dann meistens eine Mischung aus Selbsthass, Angst, schlechtem Gewissen, Verzweiflung, Hilflosigkeit... gefährliche Mischung, aber kennen wohl viele Menschen mit psychischen Störungen. Esse ich nicht, ist der seelische Schmerz sehr gering. Dann geht es mir sogar gut, bis auf das Gefühl des ständigen Heißhungers. Nur in letzter Zeit häufen sich eben die Essattacken und somit auch das SVV und der seelische Schmerz ist in solchen Phasen dann wirklich fast nicht auszuhalten ohne Schneiden, finde ich. Verstehst du? 
Hast du eine Essstörung, wenn ich fragen darf? 
Kann sein, dass es mit der Therapie zu tun hat. Ich hatte ja bis jetzt nur diese eine Sitzung, aber ich hab ja gemerkt, dass es mir danach gut ging und natürlich hätte ich jetzt gerne einen Termin, wenn es mir so schlecht geht. Ist nur leider nicht machbar bis in ein paar Wochen. Glaube schon, dass es mir besser gehen würde, wenn ich 14-tägige Termine hätte. Muss ich aber leider abwarten!  :Sad:

----------


## Ichbines

Hallo, 
also hast Du geschnitten, da das Gefühl der Niederlage vom Vorabend immer noch da war. Es muss ja dann sehr extrem sein, stelle ich mir zumindest gerade vor.
Zu Deiner Frage. Ich habe keine diagnostizierte Essstörrung, aber tendenzen dahin. Ich erbreche gelegentlich, habe teilweise extrem Heißhungerattacken und dann hungere ich über Wochen. Die Phase hatte ich jetzt durch, da aber dadurch meine Blutwerte extrem schlecht geworden sind, musste ich mir das Essen wieder angewöhnen. Zu Teenagerzeiten war ich aber wohl mal Magersüchtig. Sagen alle zu mir, es passt wohl komplett von den Symptomen, ich sehe es anders. *lach* 
Habt Ihr vllt. Beratungstellen in der Nähe zu welchen Du erst einmal gehen kannst? 
Liebe Grüße
Ichbines

----------


## limi

Ich glaube viele Magersüchtige sehen das selbst nicht, grade wenn man jung ist. So ungewöhnlich ist das ja gar nicht!  :Zwinker:  Eine feste Diagnose habe ich auch nicht, nur die Einschätzung einer Beraterin für Essstörungen... sie erzählte mir auch was von Anorexie... tief drin weiß ich auch, dass ich ihr glauben darf, aber Anorexie klingt für mich ziemlich "weit weg". Villt darf ich das dann auch als "Diagnose" betiteln, wobei ich das Wort ohnehin sehr unpassend finde für eine ES. Ich meine, bei mir könnte man dann sagen "Anorexie mit bulimischen Phasen" und obendrein habe ich auch noch Normalgewicht, erfülle also das Kriterium des 17,5er BMI nicht. Essstörungen lassen sich meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich einordnen, die meisten leiden an Mischformen!! Findest du nicht?
Jedenfalls klingt das, was du schilderst, für mich auf jeden Fall nach einer Essstörung. Kennst du das auch mit den Schuldgefühlen nach dem Essen etc oder kannst du Essen noch genießen, wenn es nicht ausartet? Du brauchst ja keine "Dagnose", um zu wissen, dass dein Essverhalten nicht "normal" ist. Ich hungere allerdings nicht wochenlang, dann hätte ich zwischendrin sicherlich wieder eine Heißhungerattacke... wenn, dann hungere ich so 3 Tage, ansonsten esse ich einfach sehr wenig und treibe Sport.. so 300kcal maximal! Das Hungern mache ich nur nach Heißhungerattacken und dann eben wie gesagt nicht so lange wie du. 
Also das Gefühl des Versagens war da wirklich sehr stark in der Situation. Hängt denke ich mal damit zusammen, dass ich in der letzten Woche und diese Woche viel mehr esse als normal, dh teilweise schon über meinem Grundumsatz und dadurch nehme ich natürlich auch zu, da mein Stoffwechsel ja an viel geringere Mengen gewöhnt ist. Muss essen, bedingt durch Familienfeiern, Dauerbesuch, meine Mutter etc. und das macht mir SEHR zu schaffen, weil durch dieses Essen entwickele ich sowas wie einen "ständigen Hunger" und es ist schwer, das in den Griff zu kriegen, wobei ich momentan ohnehin essen muss und bis einschließlich Freitag nicht drumrum komme. Nur macht mir das einfach extremst zu schaffen, weil jedes Essen in mir ganz schlimme Gefühle hervorruft. Hm und ich denke einfach, durch diese vielen Tage Essen gings mir ohnehin schon so schlecht, dass mir die Heißhungerattacke einfach den Rest gegeben hat... war an dem morgen auch extrem müde, habe mich schwach gefühlt, gezittert,... danach ging es besser. Das war einfach die geballte Ladung der letzten paar Tage, habe ich das Gefühl.
Du, ich wollte dich mal was fragen. Hast du villt Tipps für mich, wie ich die Wunden vom SV am besten versorgen kann? Narben machen mir am Arm generell nichts aus, nur schneide ich da momentan nicht (Sommer) und wenn es nicht mehr geht schneide ich mich so seitlich am Bauch... da würden mir Narben schon irgendwie was ausmachen, weil ich meinen Bauch ohnehin schon nicht sehen kann. Weißt du evtl, wie ich die Wunden/Schnitte am besten versorge, dass keine Narben entstehen, die allzulange bleiben? Ich schneide ja nicht tief, würde sagen nen mm villt? Man sieht schon, dass die Haut geschnitten wurde, aber es ist nicht wirklich tief. Klingt bestimmt scheiße, da nach Tipps zu fragen... aber lassen kann ich es momentan auch nicht und ich weiß nicht wirklich, wo ich sonst fragen soll! 
Beratungsstellen haben wir hier bestimmt. Ist zwar eine kleine Stadt, aber ich wollte ohnehin mal in eine Beratungsstelle rein für Essstörungen, um einfach mal mit denen zu sprechen. Meine Thera in allen Ehren, aber die sind nunmal spezialisiert darauf und ich wollte einfach mal vorbeischauen!  :Smiley: 
Freu mich schon, wieder von dir zu hören! Lieben Dank!

----------


## Ichbines

Hallo Du, 
ich finde die Idee gut mit der Beratungstelle. Vielleicht kannst Du Dich ja einfach nur mal erkundigen, bei der für ES anrufen und anchfragen. Ich denke, es würde Dir gut tun  :Zwinker:  Ich habe 2 Beratungstelle besucht und war jedesmal sehr sehr zufrieden. Und beide haben mior sozusagen das Leben gerettet. Einmal war ich bei einer von der Kirche, die einfach für alles da war, und einmal war ich bei einer Fachberatungstelle für Frauen die sexualisierte Gewalt erleben/erlebt haben. Tat beides sehr sehr gut.
Ich habe eine Freundin die ist bulimisch. Sie ist aber dabei auch sehr sehr dünn, also untergewichtig, auch eher unspezifisch, wobei dieses auch vor kommt. Ich glaube, dass es sehr oft vorkommt, dass ein Mix aus ES besteht. Mal tendiert der Klienent zu dem einen, mal zu dem anderen.
Ich weiß gar nicht, ob Diagnosen so wichtig sind. Auf der einen Seite vllt. ja, auf der anderen Seite finde ich diese auch voll überbewertet. Viel wichtiger ist wie gehe ich mit der Symptomatik um, woher stammt diese etc.. Bräuchtest Du für Dich eine Diagnose? 
Dieser ständiger Hunger klingt für mich nach etwas das gefüllt werden möchte. Du scheinst ein wenig überfordert zu sein mit der Situation Mutter, Besuch etc.. Kannst Du daran etwas ändern? Haha, leichter gesagt als getan, Familie ist auch mein Dauerbrenner. Magst Du ein wenig darüber erzählen? 
Zu Deiner Frage. Narben kann man nicht immer verhindern. Narben entstehen, soweit ich weiß, wenn die Lederhaut verletzt wird. (Oberhaut, Lederhaut, Unterhaut). Du kannst höchstens versuchen die Wunden und späteren Narben so zu versorgen, dass sich möglichst kleine Narben bilden.
Ich z.B. muss meine Wunden immer im KH versorgen lassen, ansonsten würden richtig häsliche Narben entstehen. Klaffen Wundränder etwas auseinander, so kannst Du diese auch mit Steri Strips - bekommst Du in der Apotheke - selber versorgen. Braucht ein wenig Übung, ist aber machbar. Bei schlimmeren Wunden, die man selber nicht mehr einfach so behandeln  kann, ist sowieso der Gang zum Arzt sinnvoll. Ich pflege meine Wunden. Ich creme sie ein, keine Ahnung ob es gut ist für die Wundheilung, ich bilde mir es aber ein *lach* und benutze, wenn alles komplett verheilt ist, Narbencremé. Natürlich gehen die Narben nicht weg, sie werden aber heller und sind dann auch nicht mehr so wulstig. Aber bei mir sieht man an beiden Armen eindeutig, dass ich es selber war.
Naja, das einzige gegen Narben ist nicht schneiden, aber das weißt Du ja sicherlich  :Zwinker: 
Hast Du schon einmal etwas von Skills gehört? 
Liebe Grüße
Ich bin es

----------


## limi

Naja... glaube eine ungefähre Diagnose wäre mir wichtig... ist halt einfach so, dass ich bei "anorexie" mehr Handlungsbedarf sehen würde als bei "Essstörung". Kann ich selber nicht erklären, aber Anorexie klingt ja schon ein wenig anders. Vielleicht weißt du, was ich meine. Viele haben mich halt schon drauf angesprochen (in erster Linie (Ex-)Magersüchtige, die ich auch in Foren kennengelernt habe) und ich bin einfach ein Mensch, der braucht Gewissheit. Wenn ich mir z.B. wieder Gedanken um die Zukunft mache - Arbeitschancen, Studienplatz,... - wächst in mir die Unsicherheit, ich esse weniger, schneide mich. So eine gewisse "Sicherheit" oder einfach was zum "dranfesthalten", also eine Diagnose, würde mir glaub ich irgendwie helfen, mich selber besser wahrzunehmen, weil ich dann wieder mehr über mich wüsste. Kann das nur schwer erklären, aber in der Hinsicht würde es mir helfen. Du  hast aber natürlich Recht... die Diagnose ist nicht wichtig, sondern der Umgang mit der Symptomatik.  :Zwinker:  
Ach ja... Familie!  :Zwinker:  Ich wohne halt noch zu Hause, gehe ja auch noch ein ganzes Jahr zur Schule, also lässt sich da wenig machen. Ich denke eher, die nächsten 2 1/2 Wochen werden noch schlimmer, weil  meine Mutter Urlaub hat, dh sie ist jeden Tag zu Hause, kontrolliert mein Essverhalten denke ich (wenn auch teilweise unbewusst). Besuch haben wir jetzt erstmal wegen diverser Geburtstage etc... da lässt sich nicht viel machen. Generell denke ich oft, dass es mir besser gehen würde, würde ich nicht mehr zu Hause leben. Glaub irgendwie hat mein Problem schon irgendwie mit der Familie zu tun, auch wenn wir augenscheinlich eine sehr harmonische Familie sind. Ich glaube meine Gefühlswelt unterscheidet sich aber auch sehr stark von der der anderen Familienmitglieder, so war ich schon als kleines Kind. Naja. Wahrscheinlich wären meine Eltern auch sehr geschockt, wüssten sie von meiner ES und vor allem von dem SVV... sie haben ihr Kind ja schließlich immer mit Liebe behandelt usw... wäre schwer für die zu verstehen glaube ich. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass meine Mutter mich dann auch oft fragen würde, was sie falsch gemacht hat... deshalb komme ich gar nicht erst auf die Idee, ihr etwas davon zu erzählen. Sollte es irgendwann einmal offensichtlich sein (z.B. wenn mein Essverhalten sich so ändert, dass ich kaum mehr esse und somit weiter abnehme) würde ich natürlich mit ihnen reden... aber offen wäre ich dann trotzdem noch nicht zu ihnen. Würde mich zb nie in den Arm schneiden (ich warte praktisch auf den Winter, am Arm ist es einfach was anderes finde ich -.-) und dann meine Mutter die Wunden sehen lassen, das würde sie glaub ich nicht aushalten. Macht aber oft auch fiese Kommentare, die sie vielleicht gar nicht bewusst so fies rüberbringt und durch ihre Art hab ich immer das Gefühl, dass mein Charakter oder das was ich tue nicht so wirklich "toll" sind. Naja... jedenfalls musste ich in letzter Zeit wegen ihr oft essen, obwohl ich nicht essen wollte (so langsam beginne ich, das einfach zu ignorieren, verstecken und mitspielen ist ziemlich anstrengend) und bei Feiern etc muss ich ja ohnehin gute Miene zum bösen Spiel machen. Nur dass es mir danach so schlecht geht, dass ich mich schneide, weiß natürlich niemand... 
Ich denke mir oft, dass es leichter wäre für mich mit dem Essen und dem SVV, wenn meine Eltern davon wüssten, aber ich glaube es wäre noch nicht so wirklich ein guter Zeitpunkt, um es ihnen zu sagen. Mal abwarten.
Darf ich dich mal fragen, wie alt du bist? Je nach dem lebst du ja wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zu Hause. 
Hm ich schneide nicht sehr tief. Kann das immer so schwer schätzen. Ich hab villt 2-3 Schnitte, die ein  klein wenig tiefer sind und einer, der auch jetzt noch auseinander klafft, hab ich mir gestern Abend zugefügt. Aber nicht weit... villt 1-2mm. Also ich schneide nicht so wie du. Gut, würde ich es am Arm machen, würde ich wahrscheinlich auch zu meiner Schande  :Zwinker:  tiefer schneiden, aber am Bauch mache ich das nicht. Ich hasse meinen Bauch schon seit ich denken kann, dann will ich nicht noch Narben haben... zumindest keine stark sichtbaren. Ich hasse es einfach, dass ich am Arm momentan nicht schneiden kann. Ehrlichgesagt freu ich mich schon, wenn es wieder kühler wird. Wenn schon... dann doch wenigstens an einer Stelle, an der es mir wirklich was gibt und an der mir die Narben egal sind...! Weiß jetzt selber nicht, warum es mir am Arm egal ist und am Bauch nicht... denn am Arm kann es ja praktisch im nächsten Sommer jeder sehen, am Bauch nicht, wenn ich es nicht will, aber ich mache da einen Unterschied und am Arm intressiert es mich eigentlich nicht wirklich! 
Ich habs jetzt einfach mal so gemacht, dass ich Wund- und Heilsalbe drauf getan habe, nachdem die Wunden "angeheilt" waren, also kein Bluten mehr und so, praktisch am nächsten Tag. Hab dann auch das Gefühl, dass es so besser ist. Weißt du, wie tief diese Lederhaut etwa liegt? Ich mein ganz blasse, dünne Narben wären jetzt kein Drama... nur wenn sie später deutlich zu sehen würde, könnte es mich schon stören glaub ich. Bringt bei dir die Narbencreme etwas? Gibts die rezeptfrei? 
Ich denke mal, ich würde dann zu einer Beratungsstelle für Essstörungen gehen. Beschäftigt mich momentan am meisten. Wie ist das denn in den Beratungsstellen gelaufen? Hattest du da mehrere Termine? Einfach so zum Reden? Würde mich mal intressieren!  :Smiley: 
Liebe Grüße!  :Smiley:

----------


## Ichbines

Hallo, 
ja, Narbencremé gibt es rezeptfrei. Ist nicht ganz billig, aber wirksam. Ich suche meine später mal und schreibe Dir es dann auf. Mir hilft sie ganz gut. Man muss sie nur wirklich regelmäßig anwenden, anfangs spannt die Haut auch ziemlich. Ich wieß aber nicht, ob es daran liegt, weil ich halt auch breitere Narben habe.
Wie tief die Lederhaut liegt, keine Ahnung. Ich weiß auch nicht, ob man es so pauschal sagen kann, da sie an den unterschiedlichen Bereichen unterschiedlich tief liegt. Ich finde es auch super schwer da irgendetwas zu zu sagen, im Notfall halt einen Arzt zu Rate ziehen.
Ich bin 24 und wohne nicht mehr zu Hause. Ich bin mit 18 mal ausgezogen, da ich eine Ausbildungstelle in einem anderen Ort hatte und nicht jeden Tag 2 Stunden pendeln wollte. Mit 20 bin ich dann aber wieder zurück zu meiner Mutter,da es in meiner Wohnung nicht mehr ging. Ein 3/4 Jahr später bin ich in eine Einrichtung gezogen, seit 3 Monaten habe ich nun wieder meine eigene Wohnung. 
Ich kenne es auch, dass ich mit einer Diagnose mehr behandeln lassen kann, da ich mir dann einfach Dinge auch anlesen kann und vieles so vielleicht auch verstehen kann. So ging es bei mir mit der Borderlineerkrankung. Ich habe die BPS Diagnose erst vor 3 Jahren bekommen, vorher lief ich mit meinen Symptomen herum und war völlig überfordert und verstand die Welt nicht mehr. Dann sagte mir meine Thera in einer Klinik, dass ich wohl an Borderline erkrankt bin. Ich habe mir dann ein Buch darüber gekauft und schwupp wusste ich einfach, dass ich nicht völlig gestört bin. Ich habe dann letztes Jahr den Mut gefasst und habe mich diesbezüglich stationär behandeln lassen, es tat gut und hat mir sehr weiter geholfen. Hätte ich die Diagnose nicht, würde ich sicherlich nicht da stehen, wo ich aktuell stehe. Warum erzähle ich Dir das? Ich denke, dass es Dir auch sehr ähnlich gehen kann, und es klang bei Dir ja auch durch, dass Du gerne eine Diagnose  hättest in der Hoffnung, dann anders damit umgehen zu können. 
Ich kenne das mit dem alles zu Hause verheimlichen. Geht/ging mir auch immer so. Meine Mutter weiß bis heute vieles nicht, bzw. will es nicht wissen, da sie ja - laut ihrer Angaben - nichts falsch gemacht hat und sowieso die Familie ja ach so toll war. Ist klar.
Naja, und nur weil man augenscheinlich in einer harmonischen Familie lebt muss es ja nicht so sein. Und wie Du schon sagtest, nimmt jedes Familienmitglied die Situation anders wahr. Kannst Du nicht mit Deiner Mutter reden, dass Du Dich manchmal verletzt durch sie fühlst? Hast Du Kontakte die Dir gut tun? Was wäre leichter, wenn Du mit Deinen Eltern reden würdest, was wäre danach schwerer? Hast Du Geschwister?
Zu den Narben am Arm. Mich hat es vor einigen Jahren auch nicht gestört, war mir egal. Heute sehe ich es anders. Es gibt Tage da finde ich es so schrecklich, was ich mir da angetan habe. Dann schäme ich mich davor, verstecke mich extrem (ziehe sowieso fast nur langärmeliges an). Es gibt aber auch Tage, da gefallen mir die Narben. Ich würde sie niemals öffentlich zeigen, aber irgendwie sind die Arme ein Beweis für mich, dass ich gelebt und das ich überlebt habe. Eine Ärztin sagte mir mal, dass das Schneiden nichts dummes ist. Es ist eben meine Art mit Dingen fertig zu werden. Klar, es gibt durchaus bessere "Rituale" die man sich schaffen kann, aber erst einmal ist es ganz klug. Ich möchte das Schneiden jetzt nicht toll heißen, aber nur mal so. Und ich denke, dass passt bei Dir auch mit dem Essen, oder? 
Zu den Beratungstellen. Bei der einen war ich fast ein Jahr. Wäre ich dann nicht in hierher gezogen, dann wäre ich sicherlich länger dort gewesen. Bei der für Opfer sexualisierter Gewalt war ich 3 mal. Ich habe damals in der Stadt unterschlupf gesucht und brauchte jemanden, der mich diese Wochen über Wasser hält. Aber auch da hätte ich länger bleiben können. 
Wenn Du noch fragen hast, immer her damit. 
Liebe Grüße
Ichbines

----------


## limi

Also von meiner letzten "Ritzphase" sag ich mal (die ist jetzt 4 Jahre her) hab ich nur noch sehr sehr feine Narben, die sieht man kaum. Aber da habe ich auch nicht geschnitten. Denke mal ich schaue, wie sich die Schnittverletzungen jetzt entwickeln und dann besorge ich mir auch so ne Salbe. Würd mich freuen, wenn du mir deine nennen könntest!  :Smiley:  
Ich finde auch, dass das Ritzen nichts "dummes" ist oder so. Das Problem ist, finde ich halt, dass da viele Menschen Vorurteile haben. Also was ich oft mitkriege ist eben dieses typische Vorurteil "Leute, die ritzen, schwimmen mit auf der Emo-Welle", was bei manchen vielleicht zutrifft aber wohl kaum bei der Mehrheit und die meisten wissen eben einfach auch zu wenig über psychische Krankheiten, um das dann richtig zu interpretieren und damit umzugehen. Wie bei einer Essgestörten "Soll sie halt einfach essen!". Aber man kann ja auch nicht erwarten, dass die Menschen über alles Bescheid wissen!  :Zwinker:  Find halt nur, dass das auch ein Problem sein kann, wenn man sowas dann offen zeigt. Ist ja bei offensichtlichem Untergewicht z.B. oft auch nicht anders (meine Eltern gehören übrigens auch zu denen, die eine psychische Krankheiten voll und ganz auf das Sichtbare reduzieren. Magersucht: Das Problem ist einzig und allein die Abnahme, nichts weiter. Ziemlich engstirnig). Ich denke mal, wenn man kein Problem hat, offen zu seiner Krankheit zu stehen (zb Anorexie), dann sollte man auch kein Problem damit haben, die Folgen zu zeigen (in dem Fall z.B. Narben von SVV). Hab das vorher vielleicht auch anders gesehen, aber dann im Ausland ein Mädchen kennengelernt, die auch magersüchtig war und in der Zeit auch geschnitten hat. Die hat ihre Narben an den Armen ganz offen gezeigt, wenn sie jemand gefragt hat hieß es kurz und knapp "Ich war magersüchtig, ich konnte nicht anders damit umgehen!" und vor allem: die meisten Menschen haben gar nicht darauf reagiert oder es bemerkt. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich auch ein paar Wochen gebraucht, bis ich auf die Arme aufmerksam wurde und es war schließlich Sommer. Seit dem denke ich etwas anders darüber, denn auf mich hat das Eindruck gemacht und durch ihre Reaktion hat man die Narben an den Armen dann als Außenstehender auch schnell wieder vergessen, nicht wahrgenommen und auch nichts drauf gegeben. Denke mal, es kommt drauf an, wie man damit umgeht. Und an den Armen hätte ich weniger Probleme als am Bauch. Würde halt später gerne mit Kindern arbeiten (Lehramt) und weiß nicht, wie es da aussieht mit sowas, aber wer weiß schon, was in 10 Jahren ist?!
Ich glaub ich hab halt zwei verschiedene Arten, mit den Dingen fertig zu werden. Zunächst die Sache mit dem Essen. So kompensiere ich irgendwelche Probleme, die mir gar nicht mal so bewusst sind. Die würde ich ja auch gerne in der Therapie ergründen. Und mit dem SVV wiederum kompensiere ich den seelischen Schmerz, der durch die Essstörung entsteht. Deswegen ist das SVV für mich nicht das eigentliche Problem, nur kann es eben zu einem Problem werden, wenn ich es irgendwann immer verwenden würde, wenn es mir mal nicht so gut geht. 
Und das mit der Diagnose hast du vollkommen richtig verstanden. Meinst du es wäre blöd von mir, meine Psychotherapeutin um eine Diagnose zu bitten? Ich komm mir da immer so ein bisschen blöd vor, als würde ich praktisch fordern, als krank "abgestempelt" zu werden. Eigentlich will ich es aber wirklich nur wissen, um besser daran arbeiten zu können und um einfach zu wissen "was jetzt ist".  :Zwinker:  
Kommst du auch aus so einer "harmonischen" Familie? 
Habe eine Schwester, jünger als ich, aber habe noch nie ein wirklich gutes Verhältnis zu ihr gehabt. Ist auch ein großer Grund für meine ES, denn damit hat das Abnehmen eigentlich angefangen!  :Zwinker:  Normalerweise ist sie nämlich seit jeher besser als ich in so ziemlich allem, denke das erklärt sich von selbst. Ansonsten gibt es nur noch meine Mutter und meinen Vater. Glaube auch Außenstehende würden unsere Familie als harmonisch bezeichnen, auch alle andern Familienmitglieder. Glaube ich bin wirklich die einzige, die anders empfindet. Damit meine ich nicht, dass ich die Familie nicht als harmonisch empfinde, aber für mich selbst sehe ich da oft konflikte, auch wenn das keine direkten Konflikte mit den andern Familienmitgliedern sind. Eben vor allem mit meiner Schwester und irgendwie auch mit meiner Mutter. Ich denke mal wenn ich mit ihr reden würde, wäre es für mich leichter, weil ich dann nicht mehr dieses Versteckspiel spielen müsste beim Essen. Das kostet auch viel Kraft. Und wenn ich dann essen MUSS ohne es zu wollen (ich würde geplant etwas essen, aber sobald ich dann "gezwungen" werde, ist es echt vorbei!), geht es mir danach natürlich wieder schlecht, ich schneide mich oft, bin richtig am Boden. Oft macht mich das kaputt. Könnte dann einfach offen sagen, dass ich nichts essen möcht, dass es mir damit schlechter geht. Ich müsste nicht vor anderen essen, sondern könnte einfach sagen, dass ich das nicht kann und dass sie das bitte akzeptieren sollen. Volljährig bin ich ja. Entscheiden darf ich selbst über mich. Nur solang sie nichts davon weiß und ich nicht will, dass sich das ändert, muss ich das Versteckspiel weiter spielen und essen, wenn sie mich praktisch dazu drängt. Schneiden könnte ich mich dann auch am Arm. Natürlich nie offen zeigen, das würde ich auch niemandem hier antun, wenn da frische Schnitte sind!! Aber generell wäre das möglich, mit langer Kleidung. so geht das nicht. Aber ja, was wäre schlechter? Ich denke meine Mama würde mich oft fragen, was sie falsch gemacht hat. Sie würde sich sehr starke Vorwürfe machen. Die herablassenden Kommentare über meine Figur würden auch weiterhin anhalten, da bin ich mir relativh sicher und wahrscheinlich würden sie schlimmer werden, würde ich weiter abnehmen. Ich würde mir beim Essen beobachtet vorkommen, also noch seltener oder gar nicht mehr in ihrer Gegenwart essen.. und um noch einen obendrauf zu setzen will ich ja momentan nicht einmal etwas an meinem Essverhalten ändern. Ich würde wollen, dass sie es wissen, weil es mir nur schlechter geht, wenn ich zum essen gedrängt werde, weil ich das Versteckspiel hasse und weil ich einfach meine Ruhe haben möchte. Ich würde aber trotzdem nichts ändern wollen. Und dann müsste meine Mutter mit ihrem Kind in einem Haus leben und praktisch dabei zusehen, wie ich ganz offensichtlich nicht gegen die Krankheit kämpfen will und wenig esse (denn bisher denkt sie ja, ich würde relativ viel essen... das essen landet nur überall nur nicht in meinem Magen). Stelle mir das sehr schwer vor für eine Mutter und ich will ihr das auch nicht antun. Und naja.. ich glaube das SVV würde sie noch mehr treffen als die ES. Glaub für Außenstehende ist es einfach zu schwer nachzuvollziehen, was einen geliebten Menschen dazu treibt, sich selbst zu verletzten. Und ich glaube trotz langer Ärmel hätte sie das immer vor Augen. Ich kann ihnen ja auch nicht so wehtun! Ich denke mir halt immer, dass ich abwarte, bis ich wirklich dazu bereit bin, etwas gegen die Krankheit zu tun oder wenigstens zu essen, um das Gewicht zu halten oder so. Dann wäre es schon leichter, das offen zu handhaben. Und nach dem Abitur würde ich ehrlichgesagt am liebsten ausziehen. Mir würde es wirklich reichen, sie nur am Wochenende zu sehen. 
Ich denke mal meine Mama würde sowas hinter meiner Fassade auch gar nicht vermuten.. Komme eigentlich immer sehr fröhlich und glücklich rüber... und auf einmal soll ihr Kind essgestört sein und sich wehtun? Wahrscheinlich könnte sie das erstmal gar nicht glauben... Wenn ich mich so im Spiegel ansehe und mein normales Verhalten, würde ich das selber nicht!  :Zwinker: 
Wenn du willst, kannst du mir ja auch ein bisschen was über deine Familie erzählen! Nur wenn du Lust hast.
Hast du dich denn auch schon an den Armen geritzt, als deine Mutter noch nichts davon wusste? Wie und wann hast du es ihr gesagt? Wie hast du das versteckt?
Ich weiß jetzt schon, dass ich mich wieder am Arm schneiden werde, sobald es kühler wird. Momentan halte ich mich  halt noch zurück. Aber ich seh's kommen. Und ich stells mir irgendwie sogar mit langen Ärmeln ein bisschen heikel vor... falls man mal jemandem im Schwimmbad trifft z.B. (gehe nachmittags schwimmen) oder falls mal ein Ärmel hochrutscht. Naja.  
Dass man zu diesen Beratungsstellen auch so lange gehen kann, wusste ich ja gar nicht. Ich dachte immer, da seien maximal 5 Termine oder so drin. Find ich aber toll, dass die so helfen! 
Sind das dann hauptsächlich Psychologen/Psychotherapeuten oder auch zb Sozialarbeiter etc? 
Liebe Grüße!

----------


## Ichbines

Hallo, 
also ich benutze Contractubex. Ich weiß aber nicht mehr was sie gekostet hat. So eine Tube hält sehr lange, da man nicht viel von dem Narbenspezifikum braucht.
Zu den Vorurteilen fällt mir was ein. Ich saß letztens im Bus. Ich hatte einen Pullover an, bei welchem die Ärmel weiter sind und daher gerne auch mal hochrutschen. Mir gegenüber saß ein Mann, ziemlich alkoholisiert. Er sah meinen Arm und meinte: "Na bist Du ein Dummer Bordie?!" Ich sagte dann zu ihm: "Hast Du ein Problem damit?" Und als ich ausstieg sagte ich dann noch: "Lieber ein dummer Bordie als ein ekeliger Alki!" *lach* Früher hätte ich mich auch nie getraut etwas dazu zu sagen.  
Du hast Recht, viele wissen zu wenig. Wie oft musste ich schon den Spruch hören "Stell Dich mal nicht so an" oder "Reiß Dich mal zusammen". Sie können und/oder wollen es nicht verstehen. Man kann aber lernen darüber zu stehen und sich innerlich zu sagen "Arschloch". Ich sage auch hin und wieder mal "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal Fresse halten". Auf der Arbeit - ich arbeite in einer Werkstatt für Behinderte - lästerte mal eine Arbeitskollegin über Leute die sich verletzen. Sie wären ja nicht mehr ganz dicht etc.. Ich sagte dann, dass sie es so nicht sagen kann und ob sie findet, dass ich in ihr Klischee passe. Da hat sie erst einmal geguckt *lach* 
Ich denke, wenn Leute Krankheiten nur auf das Sichtbare beschränken, dann ist es zum einem so, weil sie unerfahren sind. Zum anderen, so denke ich, haben sie aber auch "Angst" vor den anderen Symptomen und verschließen daher die Augen. Kann man schon verstehen, eine normale Reaktion des Menschen. Nachteil ist nur, dass halt vieles wichtiges übersehen wird und Betroffene oft nicht das von anderen bekommen was sie wünschen/brauchen. Und da hilft nur Aufklärungsarbeit! 
Zu den Narben. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich meist glaube das andere schauen. Ich war letztens im Meer baden, der Strand war irre voll und ich lief im Badenanzug herum. Und so, wie ich es beobachten konnte, hat niemand bis kaum einer geguckt. Ich glaube man macht sich da immer mehr Gedanken als nötig. Ja, und wenn man alles überstanden hat und einfach dazu stehen kann. Warum nicht zeigen? 
Im Übrigen, ich möchte auch (wieder) mit Kindern arbeiten und auch ich mache mir Gedanken, wie ich denen, aber auch den Eltern und Kollegen/Innen gegenüber treten sollte. Denn irgendwann wird es mal Momente geben, in denen ich mal Ärmel hochkrempeln muss. Oder was ist mit schwimmen mit den Kids? (Habe Sozialpädagogische Assistentin gelernt). Ich finde es toll, dass Du Dir darüber jetzt Gedanken machst. Ich habe es sehr sehr lange nicht gemacht und nun stehe ich da und weiß nicht was ich machen soll. Tja, und dann ärgere ich mich ziemlich über mich selber, denn ich habe mir so ja schon etwas verbaut. 
Ich finde es nicht blöd, wenn Du Deine Thera um eine Diagnose bittest. Ich finde, dass es Dein Recht ist! Es kann nur sein, dass sie sagt, dass sie Dir keine geben kann/will. 
Diese Fassade kenne ich sehr gut und viele hätten auch nicht gedacht, dass es mir so schlecht ging wie es mir ging. Und oft weiß leider die eigene Familie nicht was mit einem wirklich los ist. 
Irre oder, wie sehr ein Verhalten jemanden beeinflussen kann. Ich finde es voll scheiße, wenn Eltern ein Kind mehr bevorzugen als das andere. War bei mir auch so. Klar, dass sich dann ein Kind einen anderen Weg sucht, um mit sich und dem Leben zu Recht zu kommen. Ich wünsche Dir sehr, dass Du bei Dir alles bald wieder in den Griff bekommst.
Kannst Du für Dich dann nicht einen Essenplan erstellen? Wenn Du an feste Mahlzeiten gebunden bist, diese dann einbinden. Wenn  Deine Eltern/Geschwister etwas blödes sagen, dann versuche es zu ignorieren. Und zum essen zwingen dürfen sie Dich nicht! Ich kenne es aber, dass man dann gehorcht, nur um Fragen aus den Weg zu gehen. Klar, dass dann hinterher die Bestrafung folgt. Ein beschissener Teufelskreis.  
Meine Familie war alles andere als harmonisch. Drogen (Bruder) und Alkohol (Eltern) waren an der Tagesordnung, genauso Gewalt, jeglicher Art. Nach außen hin waren wir die harmonische Familie, niemand glaub(t)e, dass es so etwas bei uns gibt. Naja. Ich muss ja nur damit klar kommen  :Zwinker:   
Es ist ganz unterschiedlich wie es Beratungstellen machen. Zu einigen darf man nur 5 mal, andere begleiten einen länger. Es arbeiten dort Psychologen, aber auch Sozialarbeiter. Alle sind aber auf jeden Fall auf dem entsprechenden Fachgebiet geschult. Also Beratungstellen, die sich um ES kümmern haben in diesem Bereich viele Ausbildungen, Beratungstellen mit Thema Gewalt zu diesem Bereich. 
Liebe Grüße
Ichbines

----------


## limi

Oh je, das klingt ja richtig schlimm mit deiner Familie. Nein, also wir sind "wirklich" eine harmonische Familie, jetzt nicht nur nach außen hin. Meine Eltern haben meine Schwester auch nicht bewusst bevorzugt, nur durch bestimmte Kommentare und meine eigene Eibildungskraft, habe ich das schon als Kleinkind so aufgefasst und meine Schwester deshalb nie zu 100% akzeptiert. Schon scheiße. Es kann ja niemand was dafür. Irgendwie hat die Therapeutin das aber auch gleich "begriffen" und das Gespräch auf die Problematik gelenkt... denke schon, dass das wichtig ist. Daher kommt halt auch mein geringes Selbstwertgefühl. Wer sich schon im Kleinkindalter nicht mochte, dem fällt es wohl ein paar Jahre später auch nicht leichter. Denke mal damit hängt es schon alles auch zusammen. Gibt da mehrere Dinge, über die ich schonmal nachgedacht habe. Komm mir dann nur auch reichlich bescheuert vor... mir wurde immer alles geboten, ich wurde geliebt, hatte eigentlich eine tolle Kindheit und so... worüber darf ich mich denn beschweren? Du hättest z.B. allen Grund zu sagen, dass es dir in deiner Familie nicht immer gut ging... ich darf mich da eigentlich nicht beschweren. Naja. 
Bei der Geschichte mit dem Alki musste ich echt lachen! :P Und die mit der Werkstatt ist auch nicht schlecht. Find ich gut, dass du so reagierst. Ich finde, dann müssen einem auch die Narben nicht peinlich sein, weil die Leute das schon meistens nicht mehr negativ beurteilen, wenn jemand so reagiert! Und die Sache mit Borderline und Ritzen ist mir auch schon öfter aufgefallen.. okay, bei dir trifft es dann zu und es stimmt ja auch, dass es häufig zusammenhängt, aber es gibt genauso auch Menschen ohne Borderline, die sich ritzen und andersrum. Viele sehen da aber IMMER einen Zusammenhang. -.- Unwissend eben, aber verübeln kann man das wie gesagt niemandem.
Ich denke halt drüber nach Lehramt zu studieren (Gym)... dh ich bin mir sicher, dass ich das machen möchte. Denke mal da kann es Probleme geben mit Schülern/Eltern/Lehrern, wobei in 10 Jahren die Vorurteile villt auch weitesgehend beseitigt sind und wahrscheinl viele Jugendliche dann neugierig reagieren würden, aber nicht mehr so sehr verurteilend. Habe eine Freundin, die momentan im Vorbereitungsdienst ist, die zeigt ihre Arme auch offen. Sie meint sie wird oft darauf angesprochen von Schülern, allerdings erklärt sie das dann einfach ganz sachlich, schildert das und meistens reagieren die Schüler dann interessiert und stellen weitere Fragen. Paar mal ist auch schon nach der Stunde jemand zu ihr gekommen und ein Mädchen mit SV-Verhalten hat sich ihr geöffnet. Das Problem liegt da mehr im Kollegium. Denke aber trotzdem öfter darüber nach. Grade im Lehrerjob kriegt man wohl auch schneller mal Probleme mit Eltern... kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Die stehen mittlerweile ja für alles mögliche vorm Klassenzimmer! -.- Glaube aber wenn wir jetzt Winter hätten, würde mich das in keinster Weise davon abhalten, meine Arme zu ritzen... normalerweise schaltet mein Kopf dann ohnehin aus. Ich will mich dann nur noch spüren und alles andere für ein paar Sekunden vergessen.
Achso... von Skills hab ich schon gehört. Manchmal versuche ich sowas, wenn der Drang nicht so stark ist wie da z.B. morgens... hol dann oft Butter aus der Teifkühltruhe und drücke die ganz fest zwischen den Händen, bis es wehtut. Sowas halt. Hm ja... und ich denke mal ins Gesicht schlagen zählt nicht zu Skills  :Zwinker:  aber ist immer noch besser, als sich die Haut aufzuschneiden. Mache das auch ab und zu. 
Was macht man denn eigentlich als sozialpädagogische Assistentin? 
Jaja, die Fassade. Glaube manchmal ist es gar nicht NUR Fassade... ich bin/war(?) eigentlich oft fröhlich, lustig, Leute zum Lachen bringen und so... ich mach halt oft gerne Stimmung. Nur momentan geht es mir einfach schlecht in den letzten zwei Wochen und wenn ich dann so fröhlich tue, dann ist es wirklich eine Fassade! Nur ohne geht es auch nicht. An dem Tag, an dem ich mich schon morgens geschnitten habe, ging es mir einfach seelisch schlecht. Habe auch weitergeschlafen bis mittags und danach wollte ich nur in meinem Zimmer bleiben, was ich auch getan habe. Ich hatte einfach nicht die Kraft/die Lust runter zu gehen, mit meiner Mama zu reden etc. Glaube,w enn sie dann wieder irgendwas mit nem herablassenden Tonfall gesagt hätte, hätte mir das den Rest gegeben und ich hätte mich grad wieder geschnitten. Bin also in meinem Zimmer geblieben und abends war meine Mama dann richtig stinkig mit mir, hat mich dumm angemacht, weil ich ja den ganzen Tag nicht aus meinem Zimmer gekommen bin. Also einfach mal schlecht gelaunt sein und sich zurückziehen, ist auch irgendwie nicht drin. Und dann würde ich villt nur den "Verdacht" auf mich lenken und ich will momentan einfach noch nicht auffallen... mit meinem Verhalten oder so. Also tue ich lieber "fröhlich".
Naja Essensplan... sowas erstelle ich mir, allerdings wahrscheinlich nicht so, wie du dir das denkst!  :Zwinker:  Das ist dann eine Mahlzeit am Abend bis max 400kcal, momentan würde ich sogar lieber auf 200 reduzieren, und ansonsten nur ungesüße, kalorienarme Getränke. Und selbst diese eine Mahlzeit esse ich nicht gerne vor meiner Familie. Es gibt nichts, was ich mehr hasse, als vor ihnen zu essen und vor allem ohne meine Ruhe zu haben (dh Gerede, laute Geräusche, Geschrei von den kleinen Kindern etc). Dann kann ich nicht mal diese eine Mahlzeit "genießen", wenn man das so nennen kann. "Genießen" ist wohl das falsche Wort... es schmeckt dann einfach nach gar nichts mehr. 
Wenn du wochenlang hungerst, isst du dann wirklich absolut nichts oder zumindest Kleinigkeiten? Wie gehst du denn mit Schwächegefühl, Schwindel und so um? Oder tritt das bei dir nicht auf?
Bei mir kommt das mittlerweile nach dem viel-Essen sogar eher als beim Hungern, keine Ahnugn warum. Denn eigentlich hat man ja beim Hungern einen Mangel, nicht beim Essen. Schon komisch. 
Achso, was tust du denn in dieser Werkstatt? Betreust du da und was wird denn da so hergestellt? Also nur, wenn dir die Frage nicht zu persönlich ist!  :Zwinker:  Intressiert mich halt.  
Liebe Grüße!  :Smiley:

----------


## Ichbines

Hallo limi, 
verzeihe bitte, dass ich jetzt erst wieder schreibe. Ich habe/hatte aber einen kranken Kater zu Hause und musste mich viel um ihn kümmern. Da es ihm aber (endlich) wieder besser geht habe ich wieder mehr Zeit für mich. 
Ich glaube, dass man als Kleinkind sich nicht einbildet das die Schwester bevorzugt wird. Ich glaube, dass ein Kleinkind das durchaus sehen kann. Daraus entsteht vllt. im späteren Alter eine Einbildungskraft, ich glaube das sogar sehr. Ich kenne es von meiner Schwester. Ich habe später auch immer gedacht, dass sie weiterhin bevorzugt wird. Heute weiß ich, dass es gar nicht so ist. Es kann aber bei Dir ja ganz anders sein.
Ich finde, dass Du Dich auch beschweren kannst. Du bist ja nicht so geworden wie Du bist, weil Du gerade Lust dazu hattest, sondern weil es tiefliegende Gründe gibt. Für andere vielleicht nicht sichtbar, für Dich sind diese sichtbar und fühlbar! Und nur weil einem Kind alles geboten worde und es geliebt wurde heißt es nicht, dass es ihm immer gut gehen muss. Wenn etwas fehlt, dann fehlt es.  Ich denke, dass Dir auch etwas gefehlt. Vielleicht das Vetrauen durch Deine Eltern? Sicherheit? Es gibt so viel. 
Ich weiß, dass es Menschen gibt die Ritzen, die keine BPS haben und andersherum genauso. Ich kenne genug Menschen, die sich verletzen, aber keine Bordies sind. Außerdem kenne ich genug Bordies, die sich nicht offensichtlich verletzen. Leider alles Klischees, viele haben eben keine Ahnung...leider auch viel Fachleute nicht. Naja. 
Du möchtest Lehrerin werden? Für welche Fächer denn? Wäre das Ritzen ein Grund, warum Du es nicht machen möchtest? Ich finde es schade, wenn ein Verhalten aus der Vergangenheit einen in der Zukunft behindern. Ich denke man muss dann irgendwie beides mit einander vereinen, wie weiß ich auch noch nicht. Das Bsp. mit Deiner Freundin finde ich klasse, mir kam aber auch der Gedanke dass bei 13 oder 14 Jährigen vllt. ein Nachahmungseffekt eintritt, Ritzen ist ja gerade so in. Ich habe eine Freundin die studiert Soziale Arbeit. Sie hat an einer Schule Praktikum gemacht und erzählte, dass viele Mädchen sich ritzen, da sie einfach Aufmerksamkeit suchen und/oder es cool finden. Gerade den 2. Punkt finde ich sehr krass. Ich wünschte mir heute, ich hätte damit nie angefangen.
Es gibt eine Menge Skills die man anwenden kann. Du kannst ja mal googeln. Ich kann Dir, sofern erwünscht, auch einige nennen, die mir helfen. Wird aber womoglich erst Montag etwas, da ich viel unterwegs bin. Das mit der Butter klingt schon einmal gut. Die Butter aus einem bestimmten Grund oder weil nichts anderes da ist. 
Als Sozialpädagogische Assistentin, kurz SPA, kann man mit Kinder und Jugendlichen bis 14 Jahren arbeiten. Arbeitsfelder währen z.B. Kinderkrippe, Kindergarten, Hort, Spielkreise. Eine SPA darf keine Gruppe leiten, ist also die Zweitkraft in einer Gruppe, ist also irgendwie ein Stück weit weniger Verantwortung. Klar, die Aufgaben sind die selben, man ist aber eben "nur" als zweite Kraft eingestellt und bekommt vllt. 300 Euro weniger im Monat.
Ich betreue niemanden in der Werkstatt, ich werde betreut. Es ist eine Werkstatt für Psychos, also ein wenig anders. Wir haben verschiedene Bereich. Metalldesign, z.B. Herstellen von Schmuck, Brieföffnern; Polsterei, z.B. Aufarbeiten von Polstermöbeln; Nähteam, da werden Taschen genähnt und ich mache mit; Office Bereich, z.B. Herstellen von Internetauftritten. 
So, muss mal ins Bettchen.
Gute Nacht und bis bald
Ichbines

----------


## limi

Hi! 
Was hatte dein Katerchen denn? Hätte auch gern ne Katze, aber dafür habe ich einen Hund!  :Smiley:  Tiere sind eh die besten Freunde, finde ich. 
Ja, will unbedingt Lehrerin werden! Schon immer. Fächer würde ich gerne Sprachen studieren und als Drittfach eine Naturwissenschaft, bin aber noch nicht zu 100% sicher was die Fächer angeht, habe nur sowas wie eine Auswahl getroffen bisher. Hängt ja auch mit NC zusammen, für Bio als Drittfach ist der z.B. sehr hoch (1,2). Naja, mal sehen, für was sie mich nehmen!  :Zwinker:  Das Ritzen wäre für mich kein Grund, den Beruf nicht zu ergreifen, durch sowas würde ich mich wirklich nicht daran hindern lassen. Ich denke mir halt eher, dass andere damit ein Problem haben könnten. Schüler evtl (mit den Nachahmen hast du vollkommen Recht!!! Die Gefahr besteht denke ich schon, va wenn sich junge Mädchen ihre Lehrerin als Vorbild nehmen, so selten ist das nämlich gar nicht, hab ich festgestellt... und natürlich auch die Fragen, woher die Narben denn kommen!  :Zwinker: ), die Eltern villt auch, weil sie nicht wollen, dass eine "labile" Persönlichkeit ihr Kind unterrichtet (denn ich glaube, viele intressiert dann schon nicht mehr, ob die Krankheit besiegt ist oder nicht, sie sehen nur die Narben und nicht dahinter) und natürlich auch irgendwie, was andere Lehrer im Kollegium denken, dass ich deshalb nicht geeignet bin oder sowas. Also ich denke mal Lehrerberuf ist echt so ne bisschen kritische Sache, wenn man Narben am Arm hat, weil man da zB durch Eltern doch recht schnell Probleme kriegen kann (zumindest passen die Lehrer in meinem Familien/Bekanntenkreis da sehr auf, was sie tun mittlerweile). Mir wurde auch schonmal gesagt, dass der Lehrerberuf nichts für mich ist, weil ich ja psychisch labil sei... ich persönlich fand das eine Unverschämtheit, denn ich glaube kaum, dass jemand meine Belastbarkeit einschätzen kann. In Stresssituationen bin ich zB belastbarer als andere in meinem Umfeld, soviel also dazu. Und ich denke mal, wenn man sowas selbst mal erlebt hat (Anorexie, SVV o.ä.) kann das in bestimmten Situationen villt auch hilfreich sein (zB Schüler mit ES oder SVV). Was weiß ich. 
Kannst mir gerne Skills nennen, wenn du gute kennst. Hm die Butter nehm ich einfach so, weil sie halt da ist. Die ist halt hart und richtig kalt so tiefgefroren und gibt nicht so shcnell nach. Ein Kühlakku wird zB finde ich ziemlich schnell warm. Funktioniert aber selten sowas. Zumindest im Moment. Was hilft dir denn am besten? 
Das mit der Werktstatt klingt echt cool, finde ich. Du nähst da also? Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Ich finds super, dass es solche Einrichtungen gibt. Gehst du da dann jeden Tag hin oder ist das nur an bestimmten Tagen? 
Musstest du für deinen Beruf studieren? Weil du scheinst ja dann eigentl für alles irgendwie ausgebildet zu sein? Hab da vorher irgendwie noch nie was von gehört. Aber ich glaube grade bei kleinen Kindern hast du da keine Probleme mit deinen Narben. Ich find kleine Kinder sind bei sowas ohnehin immer am sympathischsten. Die fragen intressiert nach, aber (ver)urteilen nicht. Deshalb wäre Grundschullehramt für mich noch ne Idee bzgl dieser Dinge, aber das will ich eigentlich nicht. Ich würde lieber älteren Kindern arbeiten und am Gym hat man halt die volle Bandbreite: von 11 - 19 Jahre alles dabei. Stell ich mir für mich am besten vor, wobei halt auch grade Jugendliche in den Altersgruppen richtig fies und berechnend sein können und GERNE mal verurteilen. Naja... viele haben aber eben auch Verständnis. Kommt vielleicht auch auf die Schule und das Umfeld da an!  :Zwinker:  
Kann selber nicht sagen, was in meiner Kindheit schief gelaufen ist. Glaube meine Eltern haben sich immer viel Mühe gegeben, uns gleich zu behandeln. Nur irgendwas hat mir ja schon vermittelt, dass ich weniger wert bin als meine Schwester. Vielleicht hat mich eben einfach ihre "Ankunft" auch so geprägt und es ist mir als "negatives Ereignis" im Gedächtnis geblieben - natürlich kann ich ihre Existenz dann nicht nur positiv sehen, denke ich mal. Bei Kleinkindern passiert sowas ja denk ich mal unterbewusst. Irgendwas muss mich ja zu der gemacht haben, die ich heute bin, da hast du Recht. Vielleicht einfach diese schlechten Gefühle in der Kindheit, dass ich mich deshalb noch immer minderwertig fühle. Kann mich ja gar nicht annehmen. Nur ich komme mir dann oft auch etwas bescheuert vor... wenn ich dann z.B. von Leuten wie dir höre, wie es dort zugegangen ist, dann frage ich mich oft, wo ich mir das Recht hernehme, mich zu beschweren.  
Mach mich jetzt davon, ich muss hier noch einiges vorbereiten, wir kriegen Gäste! :/
Liebe Grüße!  :Smiley:

----------


## spokes

ich bin Lehrerin (Hauptschule) und ich kann sagen, es ist ein psychisch verdammt anstrengender Beruf. 
Meine Kollegen wissen zum Teil, das ich ua auch ritze. Da ich es aber nie in der Schule mache und wenn zu Hause auf dem Oberschenkel, ist das kein Problem. Bei Narben werden IMMER Fragen kommen. Jedes Jahr aufs neue. Du wirst Kinder sehen, die ritzen, ggf auch versorgen müssen. Du siehst deren alten Narben. Das triggert! Deswegen werde ich an der jetzigen Schule bei dem Thema, soweit es geht, ganz weit heraus gehalten. 
Du musst davon ausgehen, dass die Eltern am Gym sehr klagefreudig sind. Dass die solche Narben gegen dich verwenden werden (wenn sie nicht komplett verheilt und sehr alt sind). Dich versuchen als labile Persönlichkeit hinzustellen.  
Ich empfehle dir dringend, vor dem Studium mal ein längeres Praktikum (4 Wochen oder so) an einem Gym zu machen. Ruhig an einem, wo der Ruf nicht so gut ist, dann weißt du, was auf dich zukommt.  
Bio würde ich auf keinen Fall als 3.Fach nehmen. Da ist der Markt überfüllt. Chemie, Physik, Musik sind gute Fächer für ein 3.Fach.

----------


## limi

Klagefreudig ist ein passendes Wort!  :Zwinker:  Genau das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht!
Hab leider für keines der 3 Fächer wirklich Talent, als bleibt mir nicht sooo wahnsinnig viel übrig. Chemie intressiert mich, würde ich aber nie schaffen. Das wäre verschwendetes Geld. Hab eh mit meinen Talenten nicht wirklich gute Chancen, aber mit Sprachen kann man bei uns noch mit na zusätzlichen Prüfung Dolmetscher machen, dann hat man wenigstens noch sowas wie ne "Absicherung". Das Drittfach wollte ich eigentlich vor allem auch aus Interesse machen und schauen, wie gut ich klarkomme. 
Würd gerne Gym studieren, glaub Hauptschule, Berufsschule oder Grundschule könnte ich mir für mich nicht so gut vorstellen. Hab aber auch zu Gym mehr Bezug, weil in meiner Familie eben viele Schulleiter/Lehrer am Gym waren, Berufs- und Hauptschule kenne ich nur jeweils einen, aber die erzählen dann auch wieder ganz andere Sachen als die Gymlehrer!  :Zwinker:  Ich weiß halt nicht, was ich sonst machen soll. Ist nicht so, dass ich "keinen Plan" habe, aber ich wollte das einfach immer machen (gut, vielleicht auch, weil das halt immer ein präsenter Beruf war in meinem Familien/Bekanntenkreis, aber trotzdem) und selbst wenn ich noch andere Berufe finde, die ich "ganz interessant" finde, kann ich dafür die Idee nicht aufgeben, Lehramt zu studieren. Das ist einfach schon seit Jahren drin und eigentlich will ich auch nichts anderes. 
Praktika habe ich bisher nur an Grundschulen gemacht (das war dann aber auch hauptsächlich Nachmittagsbetreuung, wo ich aktiv mitmachen konnte) und ansonsten habe ich mit Jugendlichen so bis ungefähr 14 Jahre nur Erfahrungen gesammelt in sozialen Einrichtungen (also zb AWO oder vom Landkreis), weil ich da ziemlich oft aushelfe. Da wird dann auch verschiedenes gemacht, je nach dem, wie alt die Kinder sind und Hausaufgaben oder so auch manchmal, weil die Kinder eben aus sozial schwachen Familien kommen, deshalb wird in den Einrichtungen darauf geachtet, dass sowas erledigt wird und die Betreuer kontrollieren und helfen eben. An einem Gym hat das bisher natürlich nie funktioniert. Wenn ich Ferien (und Zeit) habe, haben andere Gyms auch Ferien. Wirklich Praktikum kann ich da nicht machen, weil ich nunmal selber erst in dem Alter bin. Es gibt halt bei den neuen Studiengängen schon von Anfang an in allen Semesterferien diese Praktika, war vorher nicht so, damit die Studenten halt öfter und früher in die Schulen kommen, soll halt realitätsnäher sein. Das MUSS ohnehin jeder machen, find ich auch sinnvoll, ehrlichgesagt!  :Zwinker: 
lg

----------


## Ichbines

Hallo, 
entschuldige, dass ich erst jetzt antworte, aber nun ging es mir nicht gut (psychisch). Es geht zwar nicht besser, aber was soll es.
Der Kater hat/hatte eine Magenschleimhautentzündung. Ihm geht es aber wieder sehr sehr gut und er frisst auch wieder.    
 Spokes hat Recht, Narben können sehr sehr triggern. Wir haben auf der Arbeit einige, die sich mal geritzt haben. Diese Leute haben teilweise sehr krasse Narben. Manchmal kann ich damit gut umgehen, wenn ich aber einen Schneidedruck verspüre und/oder es mir allgemein nicht gut geht, dann triggert es mich auch extrem. Ich versuche den Leuten dann aus dem Weg zu gehen. Klappt ganz gut, denn ich muss mich ja nicht zu denen setzen und in meinem Team sind sie auch nicht. Aber manchmal lässt es sich nicht vermeiden diesen Leuten über den Weg zu laufen, daher muss ich schon schauen, was ich machen kann, wenn ich getriggert werde.
 Jo, und andere drehen gerne Sachen so hin, dass man dann eben die labile Persönlichkeit ist. Da muss man schon innerlich sehr sehr stark sein, sich davon nicht runter ziehen zu lassen und die Worte nicht zu glauben. Ich z.B. kann es (noch) nicht, aber ich übe auf mich zu schauen, auf mich zu achten und mich nicht zu sehr von den anderen beeinflussen zu lassen.
 An den Narben, besser gesagt an der Färbung der Narben sieht man auch im Etwa wie lange das Sv her ist. Ich z.B. habe viele Narben die schon blass sind, einige sind noch ziemlich rot, die sind aber auch schon bald ein Jahr her. Von daher.
 Skills nenne ich Dir gerne. Es geht ja, gerade bei den extremen Anspannungszuständen um Reize. Auch bei Dissoziationen geht es darum sich wieder zu spüren.  
 So kannst Du z.B. zum Thema riechen an Ammoniak oder anderen ähnlichen extremen Gerüchen riechen. Bei leichterer Anspannung helfen mir auch angenehme Dufte. So stelle ich mir bei Rosenduft z.B. vor ich liege in einem Meer aus Rosenblüten.
 Zum Thema schmecken gibt es Chilischoten, Chiligummibärchen, Tabasco pur trinken, andere scharfe oder saure Sachen essen.
 Zum Thema fühlen gibt es z.B. Eispack, heiße Rolle, heiß und kalt duschen. Da ist aber das gefährliche, dass man sich Erfrierungen oder Verbrennungen zu zieht, habe ich schon beides geschafft. Du kannst Dir auch Steine, Erbsen oder Murmeln in den Schuh legen und laufen, bzw. Barfuß über solche Sachen laufen.
 Sportliches auspowern finde ich auch sehr hilfreich, Dinge für den Kopf. Kreuzworträtsel, Puzzle. Geschichten/Gedichte schreiben und/oder lesen. Dinge machen, die man gerne tut. Andere anrufen, in Kontakt treten. Nähen, basteln, malen/zeichnen. Solche Sachen für leichtere Zustände, bei extremen helfen Dir mir nicht mehr.
 Aber nicht immer helfen alle Skills. Und was heute passte muss morgen nicht passen. Man muss immer wieder ausprobieren und testen, aber Rückschläge gehören auch dazu. Ich habe es jetzt z.B. 2 Monate ohne geschafft, gestern der Rückfall.  
 Kennst Du Imaginationsübungen nach Luise Reddemann? Einige helfen die auch, ich kann selten damit etwas anfangen. Google mal danach, es gibt so einige von ihr. Nicht alle passen, aber vielleicht findest Du ja etwas.    
 Ich bin von Mo. - Fr.  für je 4 Stunden auf der Arbeit. Ja, ich nähe dort. Ich bin ohne Vorkenntnisse darein. Man bekommt es gezeigt und mittlerweile bin ich ganz fit im Nähen. Ist nicht mein Lebenstraum, würde gerne etwas anderes machen, aber um wieder den Arbeitsalltag kennen zu lernen ist es ganz gut. Bin jetzt auch über 14 Monate dabei.  
 Die SPA Ausbildung ist eine schulische. D.h. Ich bin jeden Tag zur Berufsschule und hatte in beiden Jahren jeweils 10 Wochen Praktikum. Studiert habe ich nie, habe auch kein Abitur. Die SPA Ausbildung gibt es auch nicht überall, in vielen Bundesländern heißt der Beruf Kinderpflegerin. Ist im Grunde das selbe.  
 Ich finde, dass Du Dich gar nicht beschwerst. Also, ich sehe Deine Worte nicht als Beschwerde an, sondern als eine Mitteilung Deines Seelenlebens. Ich finde es gut und wichtig und möchte Dich ermuntern weiter zu schreiben. Mache da bitte keine Vergleiche, auch Du hast Dein Päckchen zu tragen. Ich merke Deine Verzweiflung, ich spüre sie. Und es ist okay, dass sie da ist! Wie geht es eigentlich gerade mit dem Essen und dem Sv? Warst Du bei der Beratungstelle?  
 Liebe Grüße
 Ichbines

----------


## Ichbines

Hallo, 
ich wollte einmal nachfragen wie es Dir geht. Vielleicht magst Du ja einige Zeilen hier lassen, ich würde mich sehr freuen von Dir zu hören. 
Liebe Grüße
Ichbines

----------

